# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα δοκιμών νέων nodes

## papashark

Εμφανίζονται κάθε μέρα πάνω από 5 νέους χρήστες στο φόρουμ, και πρώτη τους ερώτηση είναι αν μπορούν να συνδεθούν από εκεί που είναι... 

Βέβαια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορούμε να τσεκάρουμε και τους 5, αλλά κάποιοι από αυτούς, θα πρέπει να βοηθειούνται να δούμε εάν μπορούν να ενωθούν εύκολα και γρήγορα. 

Σκοπός δευτερεύον δεν είναι μόνο να δούμε το αν μπορούν να συνδεθούν, αλλά να βοηθηθούν να λύσουν κάποιες από τις πρώτες απορίες τους μιλώντας με τους πιο έμπειρους καθώς και να διαλέξουν την καλύτερη δυνατή λύση από πλευράς εξοπλισμού (έβαλα 21.5db κεραία γιατί παρότι είμαστε στα 100 μέτρα δεν έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή). Ακόμα θα πραγματοποιούν πιο σωστές μετρήσεις (και όχι ζήτω έπιασα το beacon του αλλά δεν δοκίμασα να κάνω ping) 

Η επίσκεψη αυτή θα βοηθήσει κιόλας να μεταδοθεί η "κουλτούρα" του awmn προς τους νέους χρήστες, περί αλληλοβοήθειας, περί ανιδιοτελούς προσφοράς αλλά και περί το τι μπορεί να προσφέρει ένας απλός client ώστε να μην είναι απλά "φύρα" στο δίκτυο αλλά να προσφέρει κάποια services. Ακόμα θα πρέπει να μεταδίδεται και η ανάλογη "παιδεία" που έχουμε δημιουργήσει οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα. 

Αρχικά για να πετύχει ο σκοπός αυτός υπάρχουν 2 notebooks, P-I @75, προσφορά της εταιρείας Pharmacia Hellas που την ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την προσφορά της (μας έχει δώσει και άλλα 2 Notebooks χωρίς οθόνη με PII, που θα γίνουν κάπου κόμβοι, αλλά και διάφορες κάρτες δικτύου PCMCIA). Εγώ θα διαθέσω 2 engenious για τις δοκιμές αυτές, ελπίζω ότι ο Dti θα δώσει 2 κεραίες (εκτός εάν κάποια καλή εταιρεία μας τις προσφέρει)και θα βρούμε και καλώδια και 2 ιστούς. 

Τα πράγματα θα τα έχουν στα χέρια τους οι 2 αρχηγοί των πρώτων 2 ομάδων που θα τα δίνουν στο εύχερο μέλος της ομάδας που θα πηγαίνει για την δοκιμή. 

Βέβαια όσοι ακόμα έχουν εξοπλισμό που μπορεί να τον δανείζουν για δοκιμές (κανένα άλλο παλιό Notebook), μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν μια νέα ομάδα δοκιμών που θα καλύπτει την ευρύτερη περιοχή τους. 

Καλό θα είναι να φτιάξουμε μία διαδικασία προκειμένου να γίνονται οι δοκιμές με βάση αυτή την διαδικασία ώστε να υπάρχει και κάποιο report για feedback. Μόλις ξεβαρεθώ θα φτιάξω κάτι εκτός αν κάποιος με προλάβει. 

Θέλω λοιπόν άμεσα προσφορές ατόμων και γραπτής διαδικασίας !

----------


## Capvar

Δεν ξέρω τι έχουμε πάθει... 2 μήνες δεν έχει ενδιαφερθεί κανείς για να βοηθά με αυτόν τον ουσιαστικό τρόπο την γρήγορη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου...; Μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με νέους κόμβους από Αιγάλεω μέχρι Παιανία αν μου ζητηθεί... ας μαζευτούμε άλλοι 2 να κάνουμε ομαδούλα...

----------


## dti

Προς το παρόν, άτυπα, γίνονται δοκιμές ανά περιοχή, χωρίς να υφίσταται κάποια κεντρική οργάνωση.
Ετσι κατά καιρούς έχω δοκιμάσει σε διάφορα σημεία των Αμπελοκήπων και της Λ. Αλεξάνδρας με τον MAuVE, κ.α.
Το ίδιο πιστεύω συμβαίνει με τον js και αρκετούς άλλους στη Ν. Σμύρνη, Καλλιθέα, κλπ.
Από τον papashark στη Βούλα και σε διάφορες άλλες περιοχές.
Επίσης από σένα, τον spirosco, τον Alexandros, κλπ.

Παράλληλα, όπου ζητείται βοήθεια, τρέχουμε.
Βέβαια, με πολύ καλύτερη οργάνωση, ίσως καταφέρουμε να έχουμε γρηγορότερα αποτελέσματα και τυποποιήσουμε και τον τρόπο μετρήσεων.

----------


## kouk

Εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω για την περιοχή του κέντρου της Αθήνας. Έχω και δικό μου laptop με Linux, αλλά επειδή το χρειάζομαι τις καθημερινές για την εργασία μου δεν θα μπορώ να το δανείζω για δοκιμές. Τα σαββατοκύριακα όμως είμαι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## dti

Υπενθυμίζω οτι laptop έχει κι ο Σύλλογος που μπορεί να δανείσει για δοκιμές, χάρις στην ευγενική προσφορά της εταιρείας Pharmacia SA.

----------


## Capvar

Μα αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της ομάδας... να μην ψαχνόμαστε ποιούς και πού θα βρούμε... κάθε εβδομάδα/κάθε 2 εβδομάδες οργανονώνται οι ομάδες και (πχ Σαβ/κα) και πάνε για μετρήσεις... ε δε νομίζω να έχουμε πάνω από 2-3 νέους (ενεργούς με το θέμα) κόμβους την εβδομάδα...

----------


## dti

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε οτι η Αθήνα είναι τεράστια και δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο για όλους μας να μετακινούμαστε απ΄άκρη σ' άκρη σε όλο το Λεκανοπέδιο. Είναι προτιμότερο να υπάρχει κατανομή κατά γεωγραφική περιοχή. Αλλωστε, λίγο πολύ όλοι γνωρίζουμε καλά την περιοχή μας, προς τα πού είναι το πιο κατάλληλο link κλπ.
Ωστόσο σίγουρα χρειάζεται καλύτερη οργάνωση, γιατί αν είχαμε πάνω από 1000 ενδιαφερόμενους χωρίς σχεδόν να υπάρχει internet στο awmn, φανταστείτε τί έχει να γίνει σε 2-3 μήνες  ::

----------


## ice

ετοιμος να βοηθησω Ηλιουπολη εως Γλυφαδα

ready at your commands

----------


## JS

Capvar, den nomizw kanenas neos na emeine dusarestimenos bre...opws leei kai o dti kapoioi apo kathe perioxi exoun analabei auto to "baros" twn dokimwn. Den exoume anagki apo kapoia kentriki organwsi.
Auto pou xreiazetai na ginei einai na mpainoun kapou ola ta reports apo ta antistoixa scans eite me morfi fwtografiwn, Netstumbler arxeiwn, i akoma kai san perigrafi.
Egw pantws exw polla netstumbler arxeia pou dustuxws den ta exw balei kapou na ta deite oloi.

----------


## Capvar

Μα δεν είπα ότι έμεινε κανείς δυσαρεστημένος, ούτε ότι δεν πρέπει να οργανοθούμε και τοπικά...  ::  αλλά υπάρχουν περιοχές που αναπτύσσονται τάχυστα και άλλες που μένουν στάσιμες... μια από αυτές είναι η Γλυφάδα που δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα ακόμα... και 2-3 που ξέρω εγώ ψάχνουν για να τους scannaroun... Αν υπήρχαν επίσημα 2,3,5,10 ομάδες χωρίζοντας σε ζώνες την Αθήνα πιστεύω θα είχαν το θάρρος να το ζητήσουν....

----------


## SoViLo

Είμαι διαθέσιμος από Σεπτέμβρη, αν και δεν έχω της άπειρες γνώσεις πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω στις περιοχές γύρο από το κέντρο. Μόλις επιστρέψω από τις διακοπές και τακτοποιηθώ θα επικοινωνήσω. 
Καλές διακοπές

----------


## Ripper_gr

kai ego ime diathesimos gia perioxes konta stin argiroupoli.

----------


## fantomduck

damiane ypologize oti i etaireia tha diathesei tis kerees poy xreiazeste. peite mou mono ti akrivos xreiazetai kai tha to kanoniso.

oso gia tous istous.... as valoume oloi mazi kai tous peirame.  ::  

E.D

----------


## dti

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ fantomduck! 
Για να γίνει μια σωστή και άνετη δοκιμή για link σίγουρα χρειάζονται:
Για κόμβο client:
- Laptop με γεμάτη μπαταρία και σωστά εγκατεστημένους drivers ασύρματης κάρτας και διάφορα utilities όπως το netstumbler, QCheck, AiroPeek, κλπ. 
- Ασύρματη κάρτα που να είναι συμβατή με netstumbler ή AiroPeek
- Κατευθυντική κεραία (πάνω από 17 dbi συνήθως). Για κοντινά links 1-2 χλμ. μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και κάποια flat panel ή yagi. 
- Χάρτης με ακριβή απεικόνιση όλων των γειτονικών ap's. Καλό είναι να έχουμε σημειώσει εκ των προτέρων τα nodedb id's αυτών των κόμβων και να έχουμε βρει τις αποστάσεις και τις γωνίες μας σε σχέση με το βορρά.
- Πυξίδα (για να βρούμε εύκολα το βορρά)
- Κυάλια
- Ιστός με σταθερή βάση
- Καλώδιο και pigtail 
- Τραπεζάκι και καρέκλα για αυτόν που θα χειρίζεται το laptop
- Ομπρέλα για περίπτωση βροχής ή έντονου ηλιασμού
- Σκάλα 3 μ. (απαραίτητη αν η δοκιμή γίνει από το δώμα της ταράτσας)
- Τις μόνιμες IP's που χρησιμοποιεί ο κόμβος που θέλουμε να συνδεθούμε και τις τυχόν δοκιμαστικές ΙP's που μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε.
- Να έχουμε επιβεβαιώσει οτι είναι σε λειτουργία ο κόμβος που θα δοκιμάσουμε να συνδεθούμε.
- Μπαλαντέζα για την τροφοδοσία του laptop σε πολύωρες προσπάθειες


Για κόμβο access point:
- Laptop με γεμάτη μπαταρία και σωστά εγκατεστημένους drivers ασύρματης κάρτας και διάφορα utilities όπως το netstumbler, QCheck, AiroPeek, κλπ. 
- Ασύρματη κάρτα που να είναι συμβατή με netstumbler ή AiroPeek
Μετά τον εντοπισμό άλλων γειτονικών ap's, επιλέγουμε το κανάλι στο οποίο θα εκπέμψουμε. 
- Κεραία omni ή sector ή κάποια flat panel
- access point εξωτερικό ή / και σε PCMCIA με hostAP drivers
- Μπαλαντέζα για την τροφοδοσία του εξωτερικού access point
- Πυξίδα (για να βρούμε εύκολα το βορρά)
- Κυάλια
- Ιστός με σταθερή βάση
- Καλώδιο και pigtail 
- Τραπεζάκι και καρέκλα για αυτόν που θα χειρίζεται το laptop
- Ομπρέλα για περίπτωση βροχής ή έντονου ηλιασμού
- Σκάλα 3 μ. (απαραίτητη αν η δοκιμή γίνει από το δώμα της ταράτσας)
- Προσυνεννόηση με 1-2 clients με έτοιμο σεταρισμένο εξοπλισμό, για τη χρήση κοινών ssid, κλπ. ρυθμίσεων.
- Χρήση δοκιμαστικών IP's (192.168.xxx.xxx)

Συπληρώστε ότι άλλο νομίζετε, από τις ταρατσάτες εμπειρίες σας.

----------


## JS

Kai mia psili ksanthia na mas kanei aera...
damiane ta parales bre  ::  . Akou omprela...Kai pws tha douleuoun oi iliakoi sullektes pou exoume orismenoi sto kefali mas ???

----------


## Capvar

Ο Δαμιανός έθεσε τα στάνταρ ενός καλού και οργανωμένου scan  ::  
Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι χρειαζόμαστε και τα κινητά των ιδιοκτητών ΑΡ ώστε να έχουμε άμμεση επικοινωνία μαζί τους....

Για ένα fast scan θέλουμε την κεραία 17-24 db, το laptop με κάρτα,drivers και προγράμματα έτοιμα για χρήση και 1-2 ψηλούς για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα... η χρήση xtra καλωδίου και ιστού είναι απαραίτητη για "θαμμένες ταράτσες"

----------


## dti

> Akou omprela...Kai pws tha douleuoun oi iliakoi sullektes pou exoume orismenoi sto kefali mas ???


Για το χειμώνα δεν το συζητώ, καλό είναι να υπάρχει κάπου και ας μη χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Εχω κάνει κατ' επανάληψη σκαναρίσματα με καταρρακτώδη βροχή και 2 (!) ομπρέλες να προστατεύουν το laptop.  ::

----------


## rentis_city

Προσθέστε κι ένα ζευγάρι CBs, να μην πληρώνουμε τα κέρατα μας στα 
κινητά...  ::

----------


## dti

Σωστός ο rentis_city! 
Πρέπει να έχουμε όντως πληρώσει πολλά σε κινητά τηλέφωνα... 
Είναι ίσως από τις περιπτώσεις που οι εταιρείες κινητής πρέπει να τρίβουν τα χέρια τους, καθώς οι όποιες συνδιαλέξεις γίνονται από την ταράτσα, σπανίως έχουν διάρκεια λίγα λεπτά...

Πάντως και ασύρματο τηλέφωνο μας κάνει (σχεδόν πάντα...).

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Pantws an kai oxi ntereki tha ithela na imoun se afti tin omada...den to krivw allwste oti me sinepernei na kanw tin "vromiki" douleia, arkei san antallagma na exw tin ithiki ikanopoihsh tou "...eimaste online me AWMN!!!"

----------


## sotiris

ego pantos lian sintomos (elpizo mesa se 1-2 bdomades apo tora) na xreiasto boitheia gia to stisimo kai gia tis dokimes,seturisma server,routing ,services klp klp enos AP pou stino stin pefki sto iliako xorio.

ps :Stick Out Tongue: rosferete filoxeno peribalon (arketoi geitones tha leipoun opote tha einai sxetika isixa),kathe eidous kafe,to spiti diathetei 2 asirmates tilefonikes sikeues,eukolo kai aneto xoro parking....tha prospathiso na vro kai oukranezes  ::   ::  ,omprela gia ton ilio den exo alla exo ladaki gia to maurisma me megalo dikti prostasias...tespa pera apo tin plaka tha xreiasto boitheia gia to stisimo...na ta kano monos mou einai poli diksolo kai exairetikos epikindina xronovoro...prepei na drasoume san OYK athoriba grigora kathoristika telesidika.

----------


## papashark

To Σάββατο θα κάνω ταρατσάδα σε Γλυφάδα και μετά Βούλα, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να έρθει.

----------


## Capvar

Για την ομάδα δοκιμών μέχρι τώρα έχουμε:
capvar
kouk
Middle_East_West
scostopoulos
sovilo
ripper_gr

dti?
Johnysar?
papashark?

Γενικά μπορούμε όλοι να βοηθήσουμε τους διπλανούς μας  ::  

Δεν είμαστε πολλοί όλο και κάποιοι ακόμα μπορούν να προστεθούν... αντε να μαζευόμαστε να οργανωνόμαστε

Σκεφτείτε δεν είναι scan θέλω τώρα το θέλω... μαζεύονται 3-4 κόμβοι κανονίζουμε μια ημ/νια να μπορούν οι περισσότεροι και πάμε η το σπάμε κλπ κλπ απλά να ξέρουν σε ποιούς να απευθυνθούν αρχικά και μετά κανονίζεται το πράγμα...

----------


## racer

kale vale kai emena mesa kaleeeee ::

----------


## JS

Anepisima eimai panta on  :: 
Alla episima den mporw na desmeutw, mias kai exw elaxistes pleon wres. Ase pou plisiazei kai o septembrios polu grigora  :: 
Opote don't count on me  ::

----------


## papashark

Εγώ από την άλλη θα προτείνω να βγάλετε τον dti έξω για να έχει να ασχολήται με σοβαρότερα θέματα.

----------


## dti

Οντως, καλό θα είναι να είμαι λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητος, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι δε θα ασχολούμαι καθόλου.

----------


## Capvar

Μα δεν έβαλε κανείς τον Δαμιανό μέσα...  ::  οι 3 τελευταίοι επειδή γνωρίζω ότι έχετε περισσότερα να κάνετε από τους άλλους σας έβαλα με ?
Βασικά όλοι ανήκουμε σε αυτή την ομάδα όταν έχουμε διάθεση και χρόνο...

----------


## radagast

> To Σάββατο θα κάνω ταρατσάδα σε Γλυφάδα και μετά Βούλα, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να έρθει.


papashark ti ora tha ginei to savvato i taratsada sti Glifada kai pou?

na ertho na parakolouthiso apo periergeia?

thanx

----------


## drf

> Kai mia psili ksanthia na mas kanei aera...
> damiane ta parales bre  . Akou omprela...Kai pws tha douleuoun oi iliakoi sullektes pou exoume orismenoi sto kefali mas ???


είναι βαθύτερο το νοήμα σε αυτή τη φράση JohnySar... οι ομπρέλες με την κατάλληλη μετατροπή-modification γίνονται εκπληκτικά παραβολικά κάτοπτρα! Οπότε με το σχετικό feeder έχεις μια όμορφη κεραιούλα για τις ταρατσάτες δοκιμές σου...!!!  ::

----------


## ted007

> Για ένα fast scan θέλουμε την κεραία 17-24 db, το laptop με κάρτα,drivers και προγράμματα έτοιμα για χρήση και 1-2 ψηλούς για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα... η χρήση xtra καλωδίου και ιστού είναι απαραίτητη για "θαμμένες ταράτσες"


mias kai apo ipsos, den leo, kala ta pao  ::   ::  .....kai se merika scannarismata exo parei meros....pisteuo pos 8a brisko ligo eleu8ero xrono gia na boh8o sta scans...opos alloste kai alloi me exoun boh8hsei.....kai as mhn exo sthsei akoma to kakomoirh ton kombo mou  ::   ::   ::   ::  

dysthxos mou leipei o e3oplismos gia scan alla se syndiasmo me MEW h JS kaluptontai pisteuo oi perioxes guro apo Nea Smurni kai Kalli8ea.

----------

